# Tv Mitsui MTV2011LCD



## mecanicoethan (Dic 22, 2016)

Hola buenas tardes, estoy trabajando en la reparación de una tv mitsui MTV2011LCD y estoy buscando un diagrama mas en especifico de la fuente de alimentación si alguien cuenta con el diagrama y pueda proporcionármelo o en su defecto si conocen la matricula comercial del IC101, les estaré agradecido ...


----------

